# Which is the grandest railway station in your country?



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

So?


In India, it has got to be the Victoria Terminus in Mumbai.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

wow those are some amazing Gothic and Byzantine details for a train station.


----------



## PakistaniSoul (Jun 28, 2005)

Well thats how Most of EM are in southAsia;P


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

edubejar said:


> wow those are some amazing Gothic and Byzantine details for a train station.



Hehehehe yeah. Its supposed to be really good. Its said that when it was built, the "Rulers of India, bought South Kensington with them". This VT plays host to over *2.5 million* people a day :nuts:. There are other big stations in Madras too. They are gigantic.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Here are some more fotos










Progress


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

A night pic










Pic from www.irfca.org


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

thats beautiful.. so like gothic and european but at the same time indian, nice blend

The U.S.'s i think would be Grand Central Terminal in New York


----------



## argory (Jan 22, 2004)

Those are fantastic Mumbai pictures of Victoria Terminus. 

This is Kuala Lumpur’s old railway station (right) and railway office in a 1950/60s picture. Built along the lines of railway station architecture of India during the British rule, it’s still one of the most imposing buildings in KL. 










More recent views...


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

In the UK, I'd probably say York. Its not as modern as most UK stations, but thats what I like about it


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Grand Central Station, NYC


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

I would agree with Grand Central station for the United States. I don't think the US was ever into fancy railway stations. We probably focused more on building tracks to span our vast country.


----------



## Fir3blaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Victoria Terminus in Mumbai looks very grand! It's a good thing they conserve the station


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Grand Central Station


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

As far as I know the biggest train station in Germany and Europe is Leipzig!






















But in the year 2006 Berlin Lehrter Bahnhof will be bigger


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

^^yup! it has to be either leipzig or Frankfurt


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

some more pics from Leipzig (east Germany):


































the steel work of the train hall:


----------



## chiccoplease (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Grand Central is a joke. What's so special about it?

To me Hanover Hauptbahnhof is the grandest railway station in Germany:



















That and Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

^^Well I think Grand central surely is a great looking station.

Btw: does somebody have pics from the recently renovated roof of the Frankfurt mainstation??
Im desperately looking for some ,but I cant find any.


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

Those Mumbai pics are astonishing.

In Belgium the busiest are the Brussels North, Central and South station, but the most beautiful imo is ANTWERP CENTRAL STATION. Some pics :


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

@Checker: This is the only pic I have:


FRANKFURT Hauptbahnhof:


----------

